# jersey shore is ruining tv



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

anyone watching the roast of Trump the "situation" is f&&^& brutal he just bombed his entire bit they started booing him off stage, man these jersey shore guys are a f^(*&g joke. How are these talentless hacks consider good entertainment id rather scoop my own eyes out with a spoon that has been in my ass.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

lol that super famous deaf actress (the one from my name is earl) is funnier that him and shes signing her roast


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I just saw Jersey Shore for the first time a few weeks ago. Not my type of thing. Neve ws into that stuff. I'm more into useful tv. TLC used to be good but now it's like the 'baby/wedding' channel. Grrr.... and more gripes with the fillers in tv channels lik WTFF does Man vs Food have to do with the Outdoor Life Network? Ice Road Truckers/ IRT: Deadlious Roads on History Channel. 

Grrr... HGTV's not bad so far. Disaster DIY is good and at least you learn how to use stuff.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

yea its brutal this reality tv crap is ruining the world and making it so any idiot can can be famous, it cheapens the actual struggles real actors had to go through to be were they are today. I think the worst offender has to be MTV i dont remember the last time i saw music on that channel and WTF is that "teen mom" what idiot decided to glorify teen pregnancy.


----------



## AnnaZ (Dec 1, 2009)

its like a Jerry Springer overdose!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well jersey shore has its uses. Personally I love watching HGTV, Discovery and Food Network but jersey shore just adds in something a little different. Problem is, most people watch a random episode and then judge the characters and everything that goes on in the show on just that one episode, or worse, just based on someone else's word. I couldn't believe the explanations some people gave me saying why they hated jersey shore, I ask them if they even watched and they said "I heard about how stupid it was from my friends". It's not that bad of a show, it's quite entertaining, which is the reason why these shows are made, I wouldn't say they are undermining the talented actors out there.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

your kidding me right their is no way you can compare them to people who have talent, its just like real house wives its a bunch of fake people living scripted lives that people think is real and the way to live. I have seen some of the show and had to turn if off, ive also seen the so called "stars" of the show on other shows. These guys are talentless hacks snooki seems to have drank herself retarded and the situation is a growing up gotti wanabe. He was unbearable on the Conan show and last night on the trump roast he got no laughs and they began booing him. Hopefully people have had enough of this train wreck and they will disappear just like all the others.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

mrobson said:


> your kidding me right their is no way you can compare them to people who have talent, its just like real house wives its a bunch of fake people living scripted lives that people think is real and the way to live. I have seen some of the show and had to turn if off, ive also seen the so called "stars" of the show on other shows. These guys are talentless hacks snooki seems to have drank herself retarded and the situation is a growing up gotti wanabe. He was unbearable on the Conan show and last night on the trump roast he got no laughs and they began booing him. Hopefully people have had enough of this train wreck and they will disappear just like all the others.


I think you misunderstood me. What I meant to say is that these guys aren't posing as one of those great actors. Difference between reality tv is that they aren't acting as much as just living their life. The cast from jersey shore live their life by partying and starting up a bunch of drama to entertain us, whereas actors entertain us by playing the roles of other characters. These two groups of people are completely different. I never said the jersey shore cast had any talent in acting, simply the fact that their lifestyle is quite amusing.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Gee... you guys still watch TV?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Quick question, what is a TV? This? http://www.rightupyouralley.ca/photos/uncategorized/2007/12/19/old_tv.jpg


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

solarz said:


> Gee... you guys still watch TV?


love my LED TV and High Def channels... and of course my bluray 

can't say I've ever seen Jersey shore but it appears to be a show that is a complete waste of carbon


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

putting "reality" and "tv" next to each other is a joke in itself 

I haven't owned a tv set in 5 years


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

its a "reality" show, jerry springer style! what more could you ask for


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the problem started when they went to roast donald trump... who the hell cares about him..... 

Although Seth said it best.... he didnt want to be there, and couldnt care less.... his bit was funny


----------

